# And the winner is ?



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 20, 2011)

OK...WHO do you think is going to win ...


          GA-STATE DUCK CALLING CONTEST...

          1-MAN-MEAT CALLING CONTEST....

          2-MAN-MEAT CALLING CONTEST.....


       .GA-STATE..can't answer too many friends in it.

       1-man meat  ..my son COLTON 

       2-MAN MEAT ..my son Colton& BLAKE HODGE  or
                             my son Colton & Antonio''duckman Jones


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2011)

I have no Idea.  But I wish everyone good luck.
larry


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 20, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> OK...WHO do you think is going to win ...
> 
> 
> GA-STATE DUCK CALLING CONTEST...
> ...




what is different in live duck calling and meat calling


----------



## stowe (Jul 20, 2011)

Im trying to decide if I have the skill/nerve to enter


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 20, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> what is different in live duck calling and meat calling



GOING to try and make it simple..live duck..60sec of all the sounds a mallard hen duck can do.

meat..90 sec of calling ducks , just like in the blind or timber.(loud at 1st)  (medium volume 45sec into routine) low volume at the end ..then shoot the duck


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 20, 2011)

One of these days, I'm going to find the time and enter this. But until then, good luck to the contestants.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 20, 2011)

stowe said:


> Im trying to decide if I have the skill/nerve to enter




Hey stowe, my son is 11yrs old,so you can do it dude..come on give it a shoot


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 20, 2011)

All depends on if the judges do what they are supposed to do.  That is all I can say.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*I want my duck callin Judged*

by a flock of mallards


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 20, 2011)

meat - trevor shannahan 

2 man - trevor shannahan and bobby spivey 

state.......


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 20, 2011)

Vmarsh said:


> meat - trevor shannahan
> 
> 2 man - trevor shannahan and bobby spivey
> 
> state.......



GOOD CHOICE..
you went out on a limb on that one...

should i say who will get 2nd ?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 20, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> All depends on if the judges do what they are supposed to do.  That is all I can say.




so  b  sod   what you trying to say ?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 20, 2011)

Vmarsh said:


> meat - trevor shannahan
> 
> 2 man - trevor shannahan and bobby spivey
> 
> state.......



well  T_ _ _   NO GA-STATE  PICK  ?


----------



## stowe (Jul 23, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> Hey stowe, my son is 11yrs old,so you can do it dude..come on give it a shoot


     FOSKEY,Well I tried thanks for the encouragement, By the way Colton is on his way to winning in  competitions all he need is to be 17. He sounded great and I know you are proud


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 23, 2011)

So who won?


----------



## stowe (Jul 23, 2011)

I forget the name of the guy that won the Chanpionship. Antonio Jones won the meat. Both of the winners were excellent


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 23, 2011)

Chad Poole won the state championship for the second time. I think he won in 2009. He was blowing the new Refuge Call called the "ticket". Great sounding call too. Does anybody know what the other winners were blowing?


----------



## stowe (Jul 23, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> Chad Poole won the state championship for the second time. I think he won in 2009. He was blowing the new Refuge Call called the "ticket". Great sounding call too. Does anybody know what the other winners were blowing?


 While we were "backstage" that Shanahan kid mentioned he was blowing a call he turned himself he also had one in his left hand in case the first one stuck he could just swap to his opposite hand/call


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 23, 2011)

the winner of the meat was running a rich-n-tone.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 24, 2011)

Vmarsh said:


> the winner of the meat was running a rich-n-tone.




LORD THAT "JONES'e


----------



## Bark99 (Jul 26, 2011)

Winners from the Blast.  On GeorgiaDuckCalling.com


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 26, 2011)

stowe said:


> While we were "backstage" that Shanahan kid mentioned he was blowing a call he turned himself he also had one in his left hand in case the first one stuck he could just swap to his opposite hand/call



He makes his own calls.  google: Black Timber Custom Calls.  That's Trevor Shannahan.  Not a very popular kid in the duck calling world.  He rubs a lot of people the wrong way but I can't speak of him personally.  I don't know him.  


I have heard he is a great caller.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 26, 2011)

I do know Keith Allen pretty well and he has his own calls which are called Pure Duck calls.  He's known as the Refuge Man.  Look him up online.  He has a calling how to CD that is very very good.  Don't think he makes calls anymore.  At least I know they are VERY VERY hard to come by.  I used to hunt with Keith in Mizzu and he is the best caller I have ever been around.  From time to time you can find a Pure Duck call on ebay.  Some people swear by them.

If Keith and Trevor were in this contest then the quality of contestants was very high.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 26, 2011)

stowe said:


> While we were "backstage" that Shanahan kid mentioned he was blowing a call he turned himself he also had one in his left hand in case the first one stuck he could just swap to his opposite hand/call



You misunderstood what he said. The barrel of the main call he blows is the first barrel he ever turned at Allen Stanley’s shop the insert is from a RNT short barrel call. He and I frequent the same forums I have seen the other call he had in his hand, it was a wood barrel that he also made with one of his molded inserts in there at least that is what it looked like.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 26, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I do know Keith Allen pretty well and he has his own calls which are called Pure Duck calls.  He's known as the Refuge Man.  Look him up online.  He has a calling how to CD that is very very good.  Don't think he makes calls anymore.  At least I know they are VERY VERY hard to come by.  I used to hunt with Keith in Mizzu and he is the best caller I have ever been around.  From time to time you can find a Pure Duck call on ebay.  Some people swear by them.
> 
> If Keith and Trevor were in this contest then the quality of contestants was very high.



i dont believe pure duck calls are hard to come by....

http://www.pureduck.com/calls.html


----------



## t bird (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Stowe, I was the ugly red headed kid you were talking to back stage during the meat competition. Didn't know you were on gon.


----------



## stowe (Jul 26, 2011)

t bird said:


> Hey Stowe, I was the ugly red headed kid you were talking to back stage during the meat competition. Didn't know you were on gon.


 Well it was a pleasure meetin ya. You dont live to far away we should get together and hunt, fish, or practice calls I am always willing to learn from anyone who can teach me anything new.


----------



## stowe (Jul 26, 2011)

browning84 said:


> You misunderstood what he said. The barrel of the main call he blows is the first barrel he ever turned at Allen Stanley’s shop the insert is from a RNT short barrel call. He and I frequent the same forums I have seen the other call he had in his hand, it was a wood barrel that he also made with one of his molded inserts in there at least that is what it looked like.


Yeah that sounds logical, I didnt hear the whole conversation so you are probably right.


----------



## stowe (Jul 26, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> He makes his own calls.  google: Black Timber Custom Calls.  That's Trevor Shannahan.  Not a very popular kid in the duck calling world.  He rubs a lot of people the wrong way but I can't speak of him personally.  I don't know him.
> 
> 
> I have heard he is a great caller.


  Yeah he comes across a bit arogant, thats not to say he is thats just the first impression I got apparently others have too. One thing is for sure.... he can get down on that duck call


----------



## browning84 (Jul 26, 2011)

stowe said:


> Yeah that sounds logical, I didnt hear the whole conversation so you are probably right.



I am the one that asked him what call it was so he was speaking directly to me that’s the reason I know. He and I are both call makers and we frequent many of the same forums so I was just curious as to what call he was using.


----------



## stowe (Jul 26, 2011)

browning84 said:


> I am the one that asked him what call it was so he was speaking directly to me that’s the reason I know. He and I are both call makers and we frequent many of the same forums so I was just curious as to what call he was using.


 were you in the meat contest? If so help me put a face with your name. I was the one who left early in the first round I had on a "aqua" colored Columbia shirt


----------



## browning84 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was in the meat and the mainstreet. I am in the witness protection program so I can't reveal my name or picture


----------



## stowe (Jul 26, 2011)

browning84 said:


> I was in the meat and the mainstreet. I am in the witness protection program so I can't reveal my name or picture


 ok den


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 26, 2011)

Vmarsh said:


> i dont believe pure duck calls are hard to come by....
> 
> http://www.pureduck.com/calls.html



Order one...  and see if it comes in the mail.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 26, 2011)

Call him and talk to him. He was delivering calls to a bunch of guys while he was here.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 26, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Order one...  and see if it comes in the mail.






browning84 said:


> Call him and talk to him. He was delivering calls to a bunch of guys while he was here.



i spoke with him at the contest. he had calls on hand, i saw a guy buy one.

maybe i am missing something.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 26, 2011)

Vmarsh said:


> i spoke with him at the contest. he had calls on hand, i saw a guy buy one.
> 
> maybe i am missing something.



I collect duck calls. I've also hunted with Keith.  He's a great guy and super nice.

He's also a lawyer full time and a duck guide, hunter, caller as his lifetime hobby.  

For awhile, you coudln't get an order placed online.  Money never taken and order never made.  I had heard it was because another guy ran his website and Keith didn't keep up with it.  I assume that still has not changed since his website is the same.  I knew some people that tried calling him and placing an order and they got a duck call after hunting Keith down.  Some gave up completely.

The best way to buy a duck call from Keith is at the outdoor expos.  He's there advertising his outfitter/guide service in Mizzu and probably enters the duck call competition while he's at it, and then he can hock some duck calls and Instructional CD's which are very good.  

So you are partly missing something. The guy who saw him selling calls was at the right place at the right time.  Lots of people want his duck calls, and know the only way they are going to get one is to run into him personally.


----------



## Tshannahan (Jul 30, 2011)

stowe said:


> Yeah he comes across a bit arogant, thats not to say he is thats just the first impression I got apparently others have too. One thing is for sure.... he can get down on that duck call



I'm sorry I came across like that, but I am not. I'm confident in my abilities but I wouldnt call it cockiness. Sometimes I do things people take as cocky, like sitting on stage during the call off, just because I enjoy having fun and they don't understand it.

To answer your original question the call I was using my first barrel I ever turned and a RNT short barrel insert. My back up that I used in the team contest when I locked my call up was one of my poly calls based off of my mid range duck call


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 30, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> I'm sorry I came across like that, but I am not. I'm confident in my abilities but I wouldnt call it cockiness. Sometimes I do things people take as cocky, like sitting on stage during the call off, just because I enjoy having fun and they don't understand it.
> 
> To answer your original question the call I was using my first barrel I ever turned and a RNT short barrel insert. My back up that I used in the team contest when I locked my call up was one of my poly calls based off of my mid range duck call



there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> I'm sorry I came across like that, but I am not. I'm confident in my abilities but I wouldnt call it cockiness. Sometimes I do things people take as cocky, like sitting on stage during the call off, just because I enjoy having fun and they don't understand it.
> 
> what ever ....THIS is just  the 1,000,001 time you've been told that you come across unpleasant ...


----------



## Tshannahan (Jul 31, 2011)

Smokey73 said:


> Tshannahan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry I came across like that, but I am not. I'm confident in my abilities but I wouldnt call it cockiness. Sometimes I do things people take as cocky, like sitting on stage during the call off, just because I enjoy having fun and they don't understand it.
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

Some of ya`ll need to be careful with the language.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of ya`ll need to be careful with the language.





Nic you can tell the early season is right around the corner, the boys are getting a lil antsy!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess I am cocky too. I am confident in my abilites that I am going to shoot at some geese opening day of the early goose season. With any luck I will hit a few.  Does that make me AROGANT? LOL
Larry


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 31, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> Smokey73 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really, 99% of people who say that have never met me so they really can't have a judgement.
> ...


----------



## Tshannahan (Jul 31, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> Tshannahan said:
> 
> 
> > .... nope can't do it...NICODEMUS has already warned me  !!!
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 31, 2011)

This might get real real real good.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

Heck I cant even High jack the Thread, tring too change the vebral tone.  I guess I wasnt COCKY anoth. Well we will see what happens neck.


----------



## stowe (Jul 31, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> I'm sorry I came across like that, but I am not. I'm confident in my abilities but I wouldnt call it cockiness. Sometimes I do things people take as cocky, like sitting on stage during the call off, just because I enjoy having fun and they don't understand it.
> 
> To answer your original question the call I was using my first barrel I ever turned and a RNT short barrel insert. My back up that I used in the team contest when I locked my call up was one of my poly calls based off of my mid range duck call


Well first of all I didnt ask the question about the call I just stated what I saw about the calls. 



Just remember this if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck and sound like a duck. It is usualy a duck. Your calling in contest will only take you so far your demeanor will ruin you if youre not careful.


----------



## Tshannahan (Jul 31, 2011)

stowe said:


> Your calling in contest will only take you so far your demeanor will ruin you if youre not careful.



Where am I trying to go? I don't want to work in the waterfowl industry. I want it to be fun, not a job. Guiding darn near ruined hunting for me. Now I just hunt for fun, whenever I want, however I want, and thats the way I like it. 

Might I ask what about my demeanor turned you off? I know it seemed that a lot of people thought sitting on the stage was in bad taste when in all honesty it was all a joke because Antonio darn near face planted getting onto the stage. I said that if I was in a call off I would just sit down, I never actually expected to be in one.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 31, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> FOSKEY'S said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Because you have never met me either, you might have seen me, but you never even said a word. So choose your next words wisely, Ive been known to be a 5-star general in verbal warfare lol
> ...


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Jul 31, 2011)

STOWE are you starting trouble on hear again COME ON MAN


----------



## stowe (Jul 31, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> Where am I trying to go? I don't want to work in the waterfowl industry. I want it to be fun, not a job. Guiding darn near ruined hunting for me. Now I just hunt for fun, whenever I want, however I want, and thats the way I like it.
> 
> Might I ask what about my demeanor turned you off? I know it seemed that a lot of people thought sitting on the stage was in bad taste when in all honesty it was all a joke because Antonio darn near face planted getting onto the stage. I said that if I was in a call off I would just sit down, I never actually expected to be in one.



I have no idea where you are trying to go nor does it matter the point is if people are constantly telling you you come across in a bad way eventualy it will catch up to you and people will stop wanting to associate with you weather it be in business,pleasure, or whatever it is youre doing. 

 Since you ask......I didnt say you turned me off I simply said you came across as a bit arogent. Its obvious you dont care what others think,but excuse my frankness anyway. I am typicaly a good judge of character and my guess is I am right this time as well.


----------



## stowe (Jul 31, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> STOWE are you starting trouble on hear again COME ON MAN


  Not at all just stating my ...................


----------



## stowe (Jul 31, 2011)

duckcutter
 Did you get my pm? We should get together I could use the help in learning to blow a call in a contest (obviously)


----------



## stowe (Jul 31, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> Tshannahan said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt talk to YOU ,because i didnt want find out if your as rude as i heard..,but i see we need to talk face to face now..
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

Gentlemen, ya`ll take this to a PM. The open forum ain`t the place for it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone who wants to remain a member on here best reconsider future posts and attitudes.


----------

